# Avenger update now imposes Codemeter



## SirkusPi (Dec 1, 2019)

For those who don't know, the new 1.5 update of VPS Avenger now moves from a user-friendly copy protection scheme to the dreaded (by me at least) Codemeter.

What really stinks is how Codemeter is being imposed on us _after_ we already paid, so there's no effective way for us to opt-out.

If Avenger had always used Codemeter from the start, then I (and many others) simply wouldn't have purchased, and that would be that. But VPS took our money, and _then_ sprang on us the addition of Codemeter - a decision that they surely knew would be unpopular among at least some of their _current_ users. I can complain all I want, but Vengeance still has my money, and that rankles.

So let's put specific dollars on this. I purchased Avenger for $165 USD on sale. I bought the 5-expansion-pack deal on sale for $140. That's $305 I have invested in Avenger (and others, I'm sure, have spent much more). Then Vengeance went and added a parasitic copy protection scheme that, to say the least, is controversial. Notably, this is not a case where technology has advanced and older computers are being left behind. Nor is this a change necessitated by new features. Rather, VPS has added something solely for the company's own "benefit" that they knew would upset users, _*after we've already spent our money.*_

Yes, I can keep using my current Avenger. But only until I need to switch computers or reformat my drive, and then I guess I've lost my money. All because VPS went and unilaterally changed the terms on which they sold Avenger to me (i.e., the old copy protection scheme, which was perfectly fine and non-intrusive).

I would absolutely give up my license if VPS would give me my money back. But we all know that's not going to happen.

Equally certain is that I will never buy from VPS again. I recognize the futility of the gesture; I'm a grain of sand on the beach of VPS users. Still, it's absolutely infuriating.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 1, 2019)

Proprietary software strikes again...


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 1, 2019)

SirkusPi said:


> I would absolutely give up my license if VPS would give me my money back. But we all know that's not going to happen.



You should still demand it, along with every other user of the software. It's the gesture that counts.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 1, 2019)

Understandably unhappy. That’s one of the sucky parts of software vs hardware: it’s just a license. PSP added ilok to everything, or is in the process. Conversely, Kush is removing the need for ilok dongles - but not ilok itself.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 1, 2019)

Avenger was was very high on 'add' list .... deleted now and will follow how this unfolds. u-he current promo now most likely ( Zebra 2.9, Diva, Hive 2 ). 
Not fully understanding related issues and will do proper homework.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 1, 2019)

I think main problem is that the communication with their "normal" customers that dont spent their whole day in a kvr forum post about it is near to none existing. The 1.5 comes with a 1.2 manual. 

Apart from the problems with the codemeter install installing of Expanisons has totally changed and easy functions how to add them are simply gone. Existing videos dont take that in account, new ones not there. Not one word about it, a simple textfile with a three sentence explanation would have done the thing. Now it took me hours to figure that out for myself till it works.

And if you bear in mind that the "1.5 coming soon" thread on kvr is active about half a year its not a matter of time. But of course its more fun to talk about all the great new things coming with it.....


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 2, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> PSP added ilok to everything



Another company I'll never buy from then. I wonder where the line needs to be drawn now for me. It used to be that it's enough of a check to see if something uses ilok or not, but it seems now I'll have to look for statements on a companies philosophy or what? Like what about iZotope? I use ozone on every track but I only bought it because it allows non-iLok authorization. The minute that's no longer an option, they're dead to me. I hope NI never gets any ideas like this, but I hope they're too smart to pull that shit. 


I would argue there really needs to be made an example of companies that shit on their customers like that, or we'll never see the end of it. And on the other hand we need to keep supporting companies that respect us and our time and have a sane philosophy behind their (lack of) copy protection. Based on comments from u-he for example, I'd trust them to make good decisions in this regard.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 3, 2019)

Yeah. I have iLok (a dongle, even), but I definitely don't seek out plugins that have that protection. I do seek out the "best" - to me - plugins for my purpose, and if they have iLok I won't shy away. However, I make sure to check out any alternatives to be certain that those really, truly are the ones I want. In other words, it's a barrier, but one I'm ok climbing.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 9, 2019)

All Avenger expansions have been cracked and unlocked, including the Avenger synth. Version 1.4 and all their expansions are available for free on the internet, which leads to their decision to change the copy protection.


----------



## Pier (Dec 10, 2019)

Braveheart said:


> All Avenger expansions have been cracked and unlocked, including the Avenger synth. Version 1.4 and all their expansions are available for free on the internet, which leads to their decision to change the copy protection.



People that won't pay for it will simply get the latest available pirated version. Adding copy protection now will not benefit anyone, much less VPS.

Personally I will never buy software that requires iLok again. I learned my lesson by wasting like $100 on a plugin by UVI.

Fabfilter, U-He, Valhalla, and many other companies are doing fine without requiring users to install crap on their machines.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 17, 2019)

I did get Avenger in the recent sales. Didn’t see anything about the need to install separate copy protection in order to install the product until after purchase. That really shouldn’t happen. It wasn’t listed in required system specs. Don’t know if that’s been updated since but definitely wasn’t there when I bought as I went back and checked when I was informed that I needed to install soft copy protection.

I do think of U-he as the standard for non intrusive copy protection.


----------



## chrisphan (Dec 18, 2019)

what makes codemeter bad?


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 18, 2019)

chrisphan said:


> what makes codemeter bad?



yeah.. seems like any other copy protection thing. i havent used it but doesnt seem bad. what are we missing here?


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 18, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> yeah.. seems like any other copy protection thing. i havent used it but doesnt seem bad. what are we missing here?


I've got Avenger 1.5 and installed Codemeter. So far no complaints. I had heard a couple of anecdotal stories of codemeter crashing some machines, but mine's running smoothly.
I sense that people just don't like apps sitting in their system tray taking up resources, potentially sending data out. 
I see Codemeter and iLok as necessary inconveniences. I wished the Dev would have chosen iLok because I already have that, but apparently its very expensive. Codemeter was their best option according to them.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 18, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I've got Avenger 1.5 and installed Codemeter. So far no complaints. I had heard a couple of anecdotal stories of codemeter crashing some machines, but mine's running smoothly.
> I sense that people just don't like apps sitting in their system tray taking up resources, potentially sending data out.
> I see Codemeter and iLok as necessary inconveniences. I wished the Dev would have chosen iLok because I already have that, but apparently its very expensive. Codemeter was their best option according to them.



a cool. 
yep, its pita and the wild west its the web and these hurdles sometimes help.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 18, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I had heard a couple of anecdotal stories of codemeter crashing some machines, but mine's running smoothly.
> I sense that people just don't like apps sitting in their system tray taking up resources, potentially sending data out.



Plus online DRM virtually guarantuees you'll be unable to use your purchased product at some point in the future. This whole industry is unsustainable, companies are going to go out of business left and right or decide they no longer want to support their older products. DRM isn't a necessary evil, Reaper is working fine without it. Imho it's _just _an evil.


----------



## ManicMiner (Dec 18, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> This whole industry is unsustainable, companies are going to go out of business left and right or decide they no longer want to support their older products


Vengeance has been around a long time, and I dont think they have the overheads of a company like, for example, NI. Avenger is their flagship and I think it'll grow over the coming years. Some companies do cease to support their products, but that'll happen with or without Codemeter. E.g. I have Motu Ethno (ver.1) and Motu would not help me out when my DAW stopped loading this 32bit version up. I found a way around it, but that was almost $300 down the drain.
I bought Avenger for $140. Worst case scenario: if it stops working in 5 years, I'd already have got my moneys worth easily.


----------



## Pier (Dec 18, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> necessary inconveniences



It's not necessary. Fab Filter, U-He, Valhalla, and other companies are doing fine without iLok or Codemeter.


----------

